# Waste tank outlet freezing - the solution



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Last outing we were unable to empty the waste tank before leaving site. Temperatures were down to -6C overnight so guess the water in the waste pipe outlet had frozen. 
Did a bit of solution searching and found this heating cable available from pet shops. Made by a company called Rena-Cor. It is designed to run under the gravel in aquariums and vivariums so is highly flexible and waterproof. I bought the smallest version rated at 230V 15W, 3 metres long but the first metre does not heat up enabling it to be run up to a mains connection. Got it on Ebay for £12. Now just need to get some wrap around insulation to cover it. May look into sourcing frost thermostat so that it will switch on automatically in cold weather.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Me? I just get the blow-torch out!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Me? I just leave it open to pour into a bucket.

The trouble is my bucket is collapsible, and has a mind of its own, so when I'm showering, I think I'm alright, but it may have prematurely collapsed :-( Neat engineering solutions invited 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Me? I just leave it open to pour into a bucket.
> 
> The trouble is my bucket is collapsible, and has a mind of its own, so when I'm showering, I think I'm alright, but it may have prematurely collapsed :-( Neat engineering solutions invited
> 
> Dave


Fit an outside shower.

You can keep an eye on the bucket then! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Such lateral thinking is clearly not my forte


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor mine in this weather Dave.

Purely a "thought experiment".  

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How about something like this.

http://www.achilles-online.com/catalog/chemical_waste/1/portable_collapsible_soft_12.html

tony


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

trevorf said:


> Last outing we were unable to empty the waste tank before leaving site. Temperatures were down to -6C overnight so guess the water in the waste pipe outlet had frozen.
> Did a bit of solution searching and found this heating cable available from pet shops. Made by a company called Rena-Cor. It is designed to run under the gravel in aquariums and vivariums so is highly flexible and waterproof. I bought the smallest version rated at 230V 15W, 3 metres long but the first metre does not heat up enabling it to be run up to a mains connection. Got it on Ebay for £12. Now just need to get some wrap around insulation to cover it. May look into sourcing frost thermostat so that it will switch on automatically in cold weather.


Excellent idea, going to tell Glenn about that!

Well done

Peter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have tried leaving the tap open and draining into a container but if you do not empty the container immediately then it will freeze up also   

Trevor


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*INFINITE BUCKET*

There,s a ....
Dear Lisa, Dear Lisa!!!

C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, no no, I could never replace my Woolies collapsible bucket. With the demise of Woolies, I can see me passing it on to my offspring as an heirloom in my will.

However I do keep in the van two collapsible fresh water containers similar to that one, for topping up in a balanced way (that's me being balanced carrying them!) when I don't want to move the van or the hose doesn't reach. 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't understand what you are bleating about Dave.

Is it, or is it not a collapsible bucket??????

If it is, it is working perfectly so stop moaning!! :roll: 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think an inflatable bucket would be a good idea. Would provide a degree of insulation from freezing as well.

I can see a profitable business start-up.

Dave

_Copyright Burleigh Innovation Enterprises, Inc._


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Joining two ideas together, why not stand in that inflatable bucket outside as you shower. Triple solved!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Hi

No problem with the waste pipe freezing on the van as it slopes downwards. Also, I sprayed the mechanisms with some of that cooking oil in an aerosole type canister. Maybe I should have used WD40 but I did not have any. Besides, I do try to ensure everything in the van has more than one use, and you can't eat WD40 whilst you can eat the cooking oil in a spray can!

I did have a pipe that froze though and wrapped the same sort of cable around it. Mains operated from a garden centre and fully waterproof. It was designed to go in a propogator to keep the seeds warm.

Russell

Reference the bucket - get a non collapsable one from ASDA for £1!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are some threads which bring a smile to my face - this is one of them, thanks to all those with their excellent sense of humour. 

The original idea of the heated cable is very helpful - I will bookmark it "just in case" - that way I can collect loads of useful tips for when I am confronted with a new problem. Someone will already have solved it.

The mental image of that outdoor shower is one that I will probably unwillingly carry with me and will be the cause of nightmares I am sure!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> The trouble is my bucket is collapsible, and has a mind of its own, so when I'm showering, I think I'm alright, but it may have prematurely collapsed :-( Neat engineering solutions invited


Stand the bucket in a washing up bowl.
Use the Boy Scout approach and hang your bucket from some part of the van chassis.
Omit the bucket and dig a hole under your water outlet. ( No...I really didn't mean that )
Buy a rigid container into which your collapsible bucket fits. I believe they are on sale at places like Asda for as little as £1. Ask for " a plastic bucket"

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bucket*

I am going to keep my bucket under lock and key from now on - it could be in demand!

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*Job Competed*

Job now completed, pipe wrapped with insulation.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent idea with the heated cable and one we shall look into. We too had a frozen waste pipe situation in Fussen where temperatures were -16. Even though we'd been fulltiming for a couple of years, we did no know that we should leave the tap open and the whole thing froze solid. 

Not only that but the whole grey tank froze too and the only thing to do was call to a friendly garage owner who brought us into his garage, closed the doors and turned on one of those massive space heaters to warm the whole thing up.

It was only when I looked out of the back window and saw the huge flames coming from this thing that I remembered the pack of 30 rocket fireworks we had attached to the back of the van (for safety you understand) Cue Bill out the van door at a hundred miles an hour to retrieve them.

The tank defrosted safely and since then we've kept the tap open and, yes, we too use a collapsable bucket 

Thanks Treverf for your post and pictures - one of those MHF things that makes being a member here such a good idea.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

For really cold conditions you could use a longer and more powerful version of the cable and also run it under the bottom surface of the tank. It would of course be a little more difficult to attach.

Trevor


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice idea Trev, I wish I had some of that when everything froze, even the open waste tap on our little Nuevo in Germany 05.

Ever washed your hair at -10c outside the van?

Mad? Moi? :lol:










Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The solution to freezing water was solved a couple of hundred years ago.
Don't drink water, drink beer. Its safer can be kept under the bed to prevent freezing and its by-products can be safely disposed in of the nearest hedgrow!

Washing should not be undertaken during any month with a 'U' in it.

Anyone got the address of the Lone Campers club? :lol: :lol:


----------

